
Will this make devops obsolete and save your team money? - cjavelon
Hi folks, I&#x27;m part of this incubator and ran across another team that got funded by some of the Paypal Mafia folks. The question I have is that will this tool (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;seed.run) that they built help you in any way that you&#x27;re willing to switch to what have built so far? FYI I&#x27;m not part of the team and am running my own startup.
======
bradknowles
Not for the work I’ve done, no.

It’s pure serverless, and that only works for certain types of applications
and workloads.

And for my serverless applications, I would prefer to run and own my own CI
infrastructure, as opposed to outsourcing that.

